# Weight Pulling



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone on here do weight pulling with their dogs?

I'm thinking about doing it with Charlie but I want to know where to start and what to do, I don't know much about it and everything I've looked up online was kinda confusing and not explained too well.
How do I get her ready for it for example? I don't want to just strap something onto her and tell her to go as I don't want her to hurt herself!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I've never tried it, but I did see a vest a Petsmart that was like a weighted vest for working your dogs out. I'd be interested in seeing other people's advice on this as well.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

That might be a good start, I'm not really too sure though. 

I can't find anything about it where to start.. Like instructions per se.. And I don't want to try with absolutely zero guidance either as I don't want to completely f* up Charlie's back or something since I have no idea what it's all about.
I remember there being a few people on the forum before it went pretty much dead and so I figured is try even though there isn't many of the older active members


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

It kind of has gone dead on here huh? I don't know what is going on here.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

First hit using Google. Seems pretty step by step...
weight pulling training made easy

There were numerous other hits, this was just the first one..


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

StdPooDad said:


> First hit using Google. Seems pretty step by step...
> weight pulling training made easy
> 
> There were numerous other hits, this was just the first one..


Oh wow. That's a good link! That could help a lot!


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

I never involve to train a dog for weight pulling, but seen many dogs who are taken training for pulling weight. Generally they use teeth to pull the weight, training a dog for pulling weight is having is depend on the certain conditions, that was based on the breed of dog.


----------

